# Not A Happy Camper



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well on the drive home I had to use the trailer as much as possible to make sure everything was working and I thought the shower and toilet water flow were slow.

I also noticed the water pump would short cycle even with a water valve fully open. So I did some investigation and found something I wish I had found at the PDI.

The water discharge hose from the pump to the rest of the trailer was pinched as was the water fill hose. Below is the first thing I found and should have found at the PDI. The water supply hose was pinched between the frame and the trailer.









So I had to drop the belly and open the snake pit that I knew was in there. The next photo shows both lines pinched.









This next one shows the water fill line once I managed to pull it out.









I could not pull out the pump discharge hose so had to cut it off. There was a lot of slack (the reason it was able to get pinched in the first place) so even with 2 feet cut off I was able to still reconnect it to the pump. The fill hose pulled out bit was a lost cause so I replaced it. I cleaned up the wiring some and put the belly back up. Four hours of my life I could have used more productively I am sure. I did the repair myself as we are going camping this weekend and there was no way to get it into a local shop to have it repaired in time.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

When I had my tank out last summer I ended up destroying the end of the fill hose getting it off. I was wishing I had _more_ slack to work with. I wonder if the repair shops complained of that to Keystone and this is the result.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, thats a big job to repair and a big mistake on Gilligans part. Good thing you caught it before the trip. How did any water even get in to the tank. it must have been a S L O W fillup.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Man ....... THAT IS WRONG !!!!!!!























Nobody should have to put up with that on a new TT.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

That really sucks. At least you found it know and maybe this weekend you can be a happy camper


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you should send your pics and a bill for parts and labour to Keystone. Oh wait, maybe you should wait until you can include pics of your worthless electric awning first.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I don't see the problem. The hose was in a nice secure location and wasn't going to ever move/slip....









Kidding aside, that really sucks! Good thing you were able to find it and get the repairs done by yourself.

I just happen to know there is one CamperLouise that is a little excited about her next camping trip.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

It sucks that you had to do the repairs yourself







but I think you should have turned around and driven it back to Lakeshore and had them fix it we would have loved to here about your round trip again









John


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice repair job Andy. Now you know it's done right. I thought you might have taken this opportunity to add the expansion tank?

Enjoy your new trailer this weekend!


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Man Andy that sucks. You shouldn't have to do anything but enjoy with a brand new rig. At least you know now that it's done right and won't be a problem.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Gilligan is alive and well.

Good catch & repair.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Dang those Friday built trailers. Good catch and BOL.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Interesting if nothing else







. 
They must drop a partially assembled trailer onto the frame?!?!









Good catch and I would always trust my own fix over a dealers anyway!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Interesting if nothing else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what is looks like but I still do not understand why the guy putting the bolts in did not notice the water line. I guess they just did not think it mattered.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I guess they just did not think it mattered


They are right.....it doesn't matter....to THEM!









They'll never learn.

Congrats on your new trailer, Andy, and on your repair!

Enjoy.

Mark.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Maybe a nice pic to bring to the rally in July







E mail me a copy.

John


----------



## outbacker23 (Jan 6, 2008)

mswalt said:


> > I guess they just did not think it mattered
> 
> 
> They are right.....it doesn't matter....to THEM!
> ...


Sorry to hear about your problems. I had to send my Outback back to Keystone myself. Now have it back and am making up for lost time.
http://s282.photobucket.com/albums/kk243/gettinreadytogo/


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the pinched lines. I am glad you caught it early so it gives them a chance to fix it before the main camping season starts.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Maybe a nice pic to bring to the rally in July
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is an excellent idea.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

How about getting it put on T-shirts for all the factory tour attendees to wear. Maybe that will make a point to the workers that they are building a trailer some real person is going to buy. Nah, probably not.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> How about getting it put on T-shirts for all the factory tour attendees to wear. Maybe that will make a point to the workers that they are building a trailer some real person is going to buy. Nah, probably not.


 Now thats funny right there!


----------

